# 2013 Traders - THE LIST SO FAR :)



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

We'll attempt to keep this as up-to-date as we can.

Here's who is attending so far.

SPONSORS
-	Detailing World (Forum)
-	Dodo Juice (Manufacturer)
-	Zaino (Manufacturer)
-	Pro Valeters and Detailers (Association)
-	Farecla G3 (Manufacturer)
-	Scholl Concepts (Manufacturer)

MANUFACTURERS/BRANDS (OR THOSE REPRESENTED)
-	3M
- Angelwax
-	Auto Finesse
-	Autobright
-	Autobrite
-	Autosmart International
- Britemax
-	Car-Skin
- Chemical Guys
- Codeclean
-	Dodo Juice
-	Dr Beasleys
-	Eco Touch
-	Envy Valeting
-	Farecla
-	GTechniq
- Kranzle
-	Meguiars
-	Mothers
-	Nanolex
-	Poorboys
- Proteam
-	Race Glaze
-	Rupes
-	Scholl Concepts/Safe Products
-	Scratchshield
-	Serious Performance
-	ValetPRO
-	Waxybox
-	Zaino

RESELLERS
- Autos Gleaming
-	Bear's Wax Factory
-	Clean Your Car
-	Elite Car Care
-	Morethanpolish
- MH Textiles
-	Serious Performance
-	Shinearama
-	Spautopia
- Swissvax
- Vacwash Spares
- Waxamomo

PRO DETAILERS
-	Cambridge Valet Centre
-	KDS Keltec (Training Zone)

OTHER
-	Detailing World
-	Kim's Corner (charity stand, bring and buy your unwanted car care items)
- Sebastian's Action Trust charity stall - tombola, crate weigh-in etc.

FEATURES
- ValetPRO Arrive and Shine
- Showdown Top 16, brought to you by Detailing World
- Codeclean Test Zone and Tool Bar
- i4detailing Speed Machine Polishing Championship
- Project W live demo car

and, of course, THE SWIRL POLICE…
https://www.facebook.com/SwirlPolice


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Aye thanks for the list :thumb:

It will be good to put name to faces after the length of time I've been on DW.

Maybe name badges would be a great idea or a lanyard, think I will make one for the day :wave:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Coversure Swindon will be there too, we are having a joint stand with Pro Valeters and Detailers (Association) :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

What no Angelwax NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Matt is just being a slow coach. He sent his form in today. So Anglewax are coming 

REMEMBER THIS IS A LIST OF ATTENDEES *SO FAR*.

Only about a half to 2/3rds of traders that will attend are on the list as of today (22 March 2013).

If you don't see your favourite manufacturer or reseller on here, ask them why they haven't signed up yet :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a list. Must make it this year!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

No Flex this year?

I need a bag for my rotary to live in!

Hopefully one of the resellers is doing cash deals on them.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

How does this list compare to last year? Seems bigger already .


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there actually many bargains to be had here? Or is it mainly normal price? Who from as will be there?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the look of the list, I like it a lot!

You'll find me buying a tone of goodies from the Auto Finesse stand :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

If anything like last year, there will be a GREAT NUMBER of bargains to be had... in fact some traders got comments that there were only knocking a little off  If you don't save your ticket price many times over, you are not trying... or not buying... simple.

There is also Kim's Corner, where ex-test and donated items are sold at approx half price. This will be even cheaper this year, as we sold at 2/3rds retail last year and had stuff left over. 'Everything must go' will be the motto here!

Flex should be coming along again. If traders haven't signed up, ask them to do so - we remind them but sometimes they leave it until the last minute as they have a lot on, and booking shows that are months away is not a priority for them.

We already have a couple more traders to add to the list and we will update it every month.

Anyone who is anyone in car care should be here, meeting their audience, representing their brand and supporting the industry.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Any news on if Chemical Guys was suprised not to see them last year...


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

They know about the event and knew about it last year. There have been promises to come.

As ever, until we receive payment then no trader can have a booking confirmed, as much as we'd love to run a charitable event at huge cost to ourselves 

We repeat, if traders haven't signed up, _ask them to do so._

There is only so much we can do from here.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Dodo Factory said:


> Matt is just being a slow coach. He sent his form in today. So Anglewax are coming :


Phew

Thanks


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

We'll be there again


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Considering the size of their market share I'm surprised AG are not going.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Would hoe to see some more hardware manufacturers there, metro vac, karcher, kranzle etc. have a test o their machines before buying


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

ADW111S said:


> Would hoe to see some more hardware manufacturers there, metro vac, karcher, kranzle etc. have a test o their machines before buying


Metro Vac are US based and a sfar as I know, dont have a UK subsiduary

Kranzle were at Waxstock last year, surprised if they wont be back.

Karcher is a manufacturer Id like to see there.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Would really like to see Polished Bliss there


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Doc943 said:


> Considering the size of their market share I'm surprised AG are not going.


They were there last year. Still time yet.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

This is the last week for exhibitors to book, so we will do a final round up of who is attending next week.

Note that some brands will be in evidence, but for admin reasons we cannot list every brand represented, JUST EVERY EXHIBITOR. So Flex will be there, for example, but sharing a stand etc.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I heard from chemical guys today i understand there now booked on


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we will be there


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

List now updated and exhibitor entries for 2013 now closed. See p1.

A great turnout and a packed layout, so it should be a great show.


----------



## bespoke (Jun 5, 2008)

Great to see Swissvax back on the scene


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

david g said:


> Yes we will be there


Great i have a few questions to ask you :thumb:


----------

